# how long after cycle end



## jeffnalma (Sep 15, 2014)

how long should I wait to start my clom after my last cycle dose. any info would help. thanks.


----------



## Epic (Sep 19, 2014)

As soon as the aas ester clears, if you were using testosterone cypionate or enanthate I believe it is 16 days. If I am wrong someone please correct me.
Have you read Heavyiron's First Cycle and PCT?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 20, 2014)

jeffnalma said:


> how long should I wait to start my clom after my last cycle dose. any info would help. thanks.



Yeah seriously...any info would help on your part too.  What the fuck did you run dude.  Cmon.  Seriously?

It's like asking how big of a shit a persons dog takes when you've never seen the fucking dog before....


----------



## Epic (Sep 20, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah seriously...any info would help on your part too.  What the fuck did you run dude.  Cmon.  Seriously?
> 
> It's like asking how big of a shit a persons dog takes when you've never seen the fucking dog before....



Dude you crack me the fuck up! Your rude, crude comments are always good for a laugh. I like your style.....but were you abused as a child?


----------



## BadGas (Sep 20, 2014)

Epic said:


> As soon as the aas ester clears, if you were using testosterone cypionate or enanthate I believe it is 16 days. If I am wrong someone please correct me.
> Have you read Heavyiron's First Cycle and PCT?



This is great advice OP. If Clomid taken when androgen levels in our blood are still high will be a waste, but if you wait to long..you can lose gains. Here's chart I found online that should help:




Anadrol50/Anapolan50:
Time after
Last Dosing
8- 12 hours
Length of 
Clomid Cycle
3 weeksDeca durabolan:    3 weeks4 weeksDianabol:4 - 8 hours    3 weeksEquipoise:17 - 21 days3 weeksFinajet/Trenbolone:3 days3 weeksPrimabolan depot:10 - 14 days2 weeksSustanon:3 weeks3 weeksTestosterone Cypionate:2 weeks3 weeksTestosterone Enanthate/Testaviron:2 weeks3 weeksTestosterone Propionate:3 days3 weeksTestosterone Suspension:4 - 8 hours2-3 weeksWinstrol8 - 12 hours2-3 wee


----------



## jeffnalma (Sep 20, 2014)

thanks badgas that helps out a lot. Im running test e,deca, fina, dbol, and test p on diff times of the week


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 20, 2014)

Epic said:


> Dude you crack me the fuck up! Your rude, crude comments are always good for a laugh. I like your style.....but were you abused as a child?



No just tired of people asking questions without even making an honest attempt to do a little self educating.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 21, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah seriously...any info would help on your part too.  What the fuck did you run dude.  Cmon.  Seriously?
> 
> It's like asking how big of a shit a persons dog takes when you've never seen the fucking dog before....



You fucking kill me man.  I think people write this shit just so they can see your response.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 21, 2014)

If I was eating more carbs I would probably be able to tolerate these questions better.  Maybe I need to re-evaluate my life and take my anger out in more constructive avenues.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If I was eating more carbs I would probably be able to tolerate these questions better.  Maybe I need to re-evaluate my life and take my anger out in more constructive avenues.



Or destructive....


----------



## Tagger (Sep 25, 2014)

jeffnalma said:


> how long should I wait to start my clom after my last cycle dose. any info would help. thanks.



Depends on what you are running bro.

Cycle details?

EDIT

"Im running test e,deca, fina, dbol, and test p on diff times of the week"

The really rough answer is 2 weeks after last injection. 

I like the list that someone else posted though. Great info.


----------



## Tagger (Sep 25, 2014)

BadGas said:


> This is great advice OP. If Clomid taken when androgen levels in our blood are still high will be a waste, but if you wait to long..you can lose gains. Here's chart I found online that should help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that is actually a fucking bad ass list.

Going to store that away for the future.


----------



## Halfhuman (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree nice breakdown list


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

beller said:


> As soon as the aas ester clears



The thread is 6 mos old and answered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

